# Why is it scrolling there?



## deVorteX (Jun 7, 2011)

Why is the text "I just scroll here" scrolling on top of the forums?

It's making me all :_con:


----------



## 1CubeSolver (Aug 14, 2011)

deVorteX said:


> Why is the text "I just scroll here" scrolling on top of the forums?
> 
> It's making me all :_con:


I was just thinking the same thing... It's really random


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Because the staff admin SyNiK4L posted a site wide note to read the forum rules & like all supporting members he has a custom tag. I just scroll here is his custom tag.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

It's like the old html marquee's you used to be able to put in websites before they became too flashy, annoying, and uncool  . Usually, its user defined i thought so that moderators could get specific messages, compared to a normal user. Right now it's saying something about popcorn. btw, whoever put it, yellow on white is nearly unreadable.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Exactly guys. Well really admins have the ability to do html enabled custom tags thats why i did it. Its kinda a joke :smile3: Do i need to make it so that the annoucements are more noticeable?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

o and i forgot about the yellow. i use my gingerblack theme so i didnt even notice it lol


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

gingerblack makes me happy, my eyeballs too.


----------

